# Hopper 3 Guide Update



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Is there a way to force a guide update on the H3?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

warm/cold reboot 
if you will do it in proper time (4 times per 24 hrs - see my old reply to James Long about EEPG spooling) you'll get 14 days


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank you, but try as I may, I can't find that post under any search terms I can think of. I look for guide update activity on the TV Activity page. Occasionally I randomly see it occurring on a free tuner while the H3 is active. I have checked for it after reboots, cold and warm, but never have seen it update then. I just tried a warm reboot again, but no update starts. However, for the first time I've seen it, the H3 went into standby about 2 minutes later - twice. The first time I pressed Select within about 10 seconds after it went into standby. No update. The second time I waited about 5 minutes to see if it needed a little more time to initialize the update, but no dice. I know, I'm just grasping for something at this point.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Once in a blue moon the guide doesn't update. Relax, it'll be there tomorrow morning. The temporary loss of the extended guide will not affect any of your scheduled recordings.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

That's not so, Pat. It does regularly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nashcat said:


> That's not so, Pat. It does regularly.


before it was 4 times per day, now ...
but you know, sometimes glitches happen


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> before it was 4 times per day, now ...
> but you know, sometimes glitches happen


The satellite stream updates at regular intervals but that does not force the receiver to update at the same time.

The Hopper 3 has enough tuners that one could be used every few hours to download a complete new guide but each download needs to be processed against the timers list to create an events list. I have noticed on my Hopper 2000 that there are times where no events are shown while the list is reprocessed. It seems like that is best done when the receiver is not in active use. The older Hopper will download the complete guide after they are shut off. This occurs after the nightly reboot but it can also occur earlier in the day when the receiver is off.

For reference (P Smith knows this but others may not) there is also a "present/next" EPG that is constantly seen throughout the day. This EPG contains all of the channels (every satellite channel including locals) but only includes the program currently airing and the program next to air on each channel. This EPG is good for "last minute" updates and the greatest effect can be seen when a channel is added or content is removed. When a channel is added it shows up in the guide with just the present and next program shown until the next complete guide downloads. When channel content is removed or changed (for example for a dispute) the present and next program changes but events further out in the guide do not change until their time block is covered by the present or next program or the complete guide is downloaded.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> before it was 4 times per day, now ...
> but you know, sometimes glitches happen


3 days ago, I experienced exactly what I stated and it's no big deal.


----------

